# San Fransicko Homeless Advised by Govt to Eat Recycled Food



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder when the govt will start putting nutritional value stickers on the homeless's asses...:vs_worry:

Moderators, I put this in the Survival Food Procurement Forum, please move if it should go elsewhere.

https://pcmdnews.com/video-shows-people-in-san-francisco-now-eating-their-own-poop/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I wonder when the govt will start putting nutritional value stickers on the homeless's asses...:vs_worry:
> 
> Moderators, I put this in the Survival Food Procurement Forum, please move if it should go elsewhere.
> 
> https://pcmdnews.com/video-shows-people-in-san-francisco-now-eating-their-own-poop/


Well if they use Glad lunch bags they could package and sell it to the other turds floating around the streets.

I think SF needs another but larger event such as the one in 1906 X 10.

Cholera or typhus would be a blessing to both sides of the turd line.

Perhaps COVID-19 could pass through SF and LA to eliminate the chaff.

I have never in my life seen anything so disgusting and nothing done about it.

Bring back the mental hospitals to store this trash in.

Even here in the big city I see human trash dumpster diving for food and eating it, both men and women.

Now the places like McDonald's, Wendy's and Burger King are locking up their dumpsters, bad for business.

Even their families most likely don't want them back either.

I have no tolerance for this kind of trash, mental or druggie.

Yes, I don't care what happens to them, I am a bastard by choice, and a self made one at that.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@SOCOM42, I am TRULY on your side. This BS is outta control. As a police officer or EMT, could you imagine having to touch that person?
I am not heartless, I have a son that is special needs, and is doing GREAT, this poor person is a ticking time BOMB.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Why did I watch that video? I knew it was going to turn my stomach but I did it anyway. Damn you Slippy for posting this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> @SOCOM42, I am TRULY on your side. This BS is outta control. As a police officer or EMT, could you imagine having to touch that person?
> I am not heartless, I have a son that is special needs, and is doing GREAT, this poor person is BOMB.


Deebo, I was a PO for 20 years, dealt with a lot of trash over that time, at least I did not pull patrol shifts after the first year.

I learned to despise them, but never let feelings interfere with the job.

Had one 25 year old bastard who raped a 12 year old girl, was out on bail for it, he almost beat her to death for turning him.

We took him down after a high speed chase, he decided he was going to slug it out with us,

bad mistake, was turned into a limp dick by the chief, I got one swing at him with a wooden baton, broke some teeth.:tango_face_smile:

The state police where he would be held, mopped the floor with him after we left.

He did about 1-1/2 years in state prison before he " committed suicide", they don't last long in prison.:tango_face_wink:


----------

